# Tanners creek



## millertyme28 (Jan 29, 2006)

I hit tanners up yesterday with a buddy who has a boat. We fished for a few hours catching a mixed bag. We caught about 10-12 crappie all about 10-12 inches. We also caught a white bass, a large mouth and a big ol nasty drum about 15 pounds on a crankbait. All in all one hell of a trip, just to get out of the house and get away from the pregnant wife.lol We will be heading out again real soon


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

I fished there Saturday and didn't catch anything


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job! I always see a lot of bass guys fishing out there and a lot of guys fishing for crappie right there in Tanners on the bridge pile ons with all the wood on it.


----------

